# Disabling the touch pad on a laptop?



## Hears The Water

I have an Asus F75A laptop running Windows 7 on it. I also have very large hands and seem to always be messing things up. The touch pad is right in the middle and below the center of the keys, and my hands keep touching it and making weird things happen, like making the font bigger or smaller or making windows close down, or the screen to scroll. It is making me crazy. The worst part is when I write a long post and then hit the wrong button and I lose it all. I don't even know what I am hitting to mess things up. I have tried hitting the "fn" and the "f9" keys which should shut the touch pad down or at least make it less sensitive, but it doesn't seem to be working. Anyone have any ideas here? Seriously, this had me in tears tonight. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Shrek

The mouse pad on my old XP laptop would disable if I plugged a usb wired mouse into unit.


----------



## farmerj

start/control panel/ mouse

should have settings in there for the touchpad.


----------



## Hears The Water

farmerj, thank you for the tip, but I didn't see any way to fix this issue. There is a section for "click pad" but nothing that indicates that I can make the touch part work differently. I could do that on my old laptop, so I know it exists at least on some computers. UGH!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## mrs whodunit

My laptop has a button at the top of the keyboard for turning off the pad.


----------



## TMTex

mrs whodunit said:


> My laptop has a button at the top of the keyboard for turning off the pad.


Same thing here. Mine's an ASUS laptop, but I'm not sure what the model number is. (It's at home and I'm not.) The button has a little blue light that blinks when you use the touchpad.


----------



## Hears The Water

There is the "F9" button that has the image of the click pad, with the slash through it, and Kung suggested to me to hit that as I hit the "frn" button. It does make it a little bit better, but not 100% like it used to be on my old laptop. Perhaps I am expecting too much. 
God bless you and yours
deb


----------



## farmerj

Hears The Water said:


> farmerj, thank you for the tip, but I didn't see any way to fix this issue. There is a section for "click pad" but nothing that indicates that I can make the touch part work differently. I could do that on my old laptop, so I know it exists at least on some computers. UGH!
> God bless you and yours
> Deb


It's likely an advanced setting you have to find to "disable touch pad when mouse plugged in" or something like that.

Likely on a mouse setting, not touch pad.


----------



## That'll Do Pig

What type of laptop is it? Make and model, please.


----------



## Hears The Water

Hears The Water said:


> I have an Asus F75A laptop running Windows 7 on it.
> Deb


Is this the info you are looking for That'l do Pig?
God bless you and yours, 
Deb


----------



## Hears The Water

Ok, when I click on "mouse" in control panel I have a small window labeled "Mouse Properties". There are four tabs. 
The first tab says "buttons", I have the options to switch primary and secondary buttons on a mouse, and to select the speed of my double clicks. There is also a setting for turning on "click lock".

In the second tab, "pointers", I can chose the scheme and I can customize the pointers. 

In the third tab called "Pointer Options", I can chose motion, snap to and visibility of my pointer.

The fourth and final tab called "Hardware" is the only thing that even comes close to mentioning the click pad. There is an area called "Devices" and there is only one line and it says "ASUS PS/2 Port Clickpad under "name" and Mice and other under "Type." Under "Device Properties it says that it is made by ASUS, it is plugged into PS/2 mouse port and that it is working properly. 
If I click on the "properties" button I have it takes me to another small window that says "clickpad properties. There is a "general" tab that doesn't help, a "Details" tab that only has a LONG list of properties and the "driver' tab does offer the option to "disable" but the button is not highlighted so I cannot click on it. So I have exhausted everything I know how to do. Any thoughts, y'all?


----------



## AngieM2

I searched and found this information.


http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?no=E8EB6B9F-2863-DA82-5B45-892D240ACA11&t=2


How do I disable the touchpad on my Eee PC?







Page Tools 

Solution
There are four ways to disable the touchpad on ASUS Eee PC.
1: Please press F2 during boot up, and go to BIOS settings. Check if there is a touchpad device in BIOS setting. If so, set the option to disable it. Then press F10 to save the change and exit the BIOS.
2: Press the hotkey (Fn + function key) to disable the touchpad in OS. (The function key for the hotkey depends on the Eee PC model. Take ASUS 1015B as an example, you can press Fn+F3 to disable the touchpad. For details, please refer to the user manual. If your Eee PC device supports this function, but you cannot use it, please download and re-install ASUS KB Filter or ATK driver from ASUS support site. Or update the driver online via ASUS LiveUpdate.)
3: Find the touchpad driver application in Windows OS. Then disable the touchpad within the touchpad driver application. (Note: Touchpad driver on Eee PC varies depending on the model. Take ASUS 1015B as an example, the touchpad driver is Elantech touchpad driver.)
4: Touchpad can be disabled under Windows. Please go to Control Panel=> Device Manager => Mouse and other pointing devices, right click the touchpad device and select Properties. Then select the driver and disable the touchpad. 

If you still cannot disable the touchpad, please take you Eee PC to ASUS service center for further test.


----------



## AngieM2

this post seems like a possibility



> You can also disable Touchpad by pressing FN + F9.


http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...N&id=20100228012430265&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## MichaelZ

One solution would be to get a wireless keyboard. The size of the keyboard and the mousepad on a laptop drives me buggy as well, so I do most of my typing on a wireless keyboard. Also a wireless mouse. For occasional use away from home I put up with the laptop keyboard, but ALWAYS bring my wireless mouse. For me the mousepad is a ticket for insanity. For longer trips away from home I bring my keyboard along as well. And at home, I have a gigantic monitor for my laptop as well. I can go weeks without actually touching my laptop.


----------



## Hears The Water

Angie, I have tried the FN + F9 option. It doesn't seem to be working. But I will try the other one. 

Getting a mouse or wireless keyboard may be a good solution, but one that requires money. So they will have to wait. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Deb, I had the same problem when I got my first laptop, drove me crazy at first, didn't realize I was accidentally touching the pad, lol! I thought something was wrong with the computer, doh!

I searched for any way to disable it on mine and couldn't find it, so I downloaded TouchFreeze, a free Windows utility. http://www.pcworld.com/article/231998/touchfreeze.html

It worked on my Vista, and this article says it works on XP, so I would assume it would also work on 7. Then I just plugged in a USB mouse. Hope this helps and that it works for you!


----------



## jefferson

I'm just a dumb old Goober. I just taped a piece of cardboard over the pad. Works for me.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Homesteading ingenuity at its best, lol! 

Now wait, you DID use duct tape right?? Homesteader's rule says the only tools you need are duct tape and WD40. If it moves and it shouldn't, use the duct tape. If it won't move and it should, use the WD40.


----------



## farmerj

control for my dell is in this screen for the mouse in control panel. Has a box on the bottom left to allow me to disable if an external mouse is plugged in.


----------



## Hears The Water

Callismoonbeam, I may have to resort to that and just buy a mouse, but for right now I have to use the click pad. 

Jefferson, how do you use the pad if there is cardboard over it? Or are you like Calliesmoonbeam and use a mouse?

farmerJ, I wish I had something like that on here. 

God bless you and yours
Deb


----------

